
Andy Kaufman Still Alive According To Brother, Woman Claiming To Be His Daughter - rosser
http://gothamist.com/2013/11/13/andy_kaufman_is_still_alive_accordi.php
======
rosser
The thing I love about the "Andy Kaufman isn't dead" meme is that, true or
not, it's completely in keeping with the Andy Kaufman spirit.

"What's real? What's not? That's what I do in my act, test how other people
deal with reality." — Andy Kaufman

------
Finster
Haha, that's so like him!

